# Southern Research



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Placed an order for Ipam & Modgrf, 2 hours ago. Have just recieved the tracking number!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> and ?


I think that is bloody good service!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> and ?


And......theeeeen !

I ordered sun,got them today,great service!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I've just had a $hit but I've not started a thread about it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I normally dose 100mcg of each 1ed pre bed. It'll be interesting to see the difference, from the other co's I've used.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

gduncan said:


> I've just had a $hit but I've not started a thread about it.


No, but you could!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oh ok so you ordered something and received a tracking number a couple hours after :thumb: .

thats great service :wacko:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I put this thread up because there has been some discussion about various peptide companies over the last few months. I was sharing my experience. Would it be better if I started a thread on:

'My neighbours cat has fallen in love with a dog' or some other 'fluffy' subject?. Or, should I comment on things related to BB, in the correct section?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

That is good service! Might try them next, see what all the fuss is about. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

SRC are a very good company, have nothing but praise for them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

latblaster said:


> I put this thread up because there has been some discussion about various peptide companies over the last few months. I was sharing my experience. Would it be better if I started a thread on:
> 
> 'My neighbours cat has fallen in love with a dog' or some other 'fluffy' subject?. Or, should I comment on things related to BB, in the correct section?


it would get more views ...


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Bit of a pointless thread, SRC are a good company, Paul uses them for all of his pep's


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've just ordered a pizza..but no tracking number..is that bad service?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The reason I made this thread, is because there has been some discussion on the best peptides available, & from which companies. There have also been some threads on these companies too. I am just contributing to this. It is being done so that the members that I have discussed this with, & had pms from, might gain further understanding.



Goldigger said:


> I've just ordered a pizza..but no tracking number..is that bad service?


Yes, it is. I'd be inclined to take this up with the pizza ombudsman!


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Credit it to you for starting this thread mate. I genuinely want to know which companies are gtg, and src do get good press but I want to hear off someone from the UK who orders/uses their goods.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Finally recieved my order today. They were shipped by USPS, when I should have used Fed-Ex who use a more comprehensive courier service. However, Parcel Force are the

nominated carrier in the UK & although my order was in there depot here, since 01:02 today, they have only just delivered them to me.

On a positive note however, the Peptides came in a silver insulated sleeve with a cold pack inside, which was still cool after all this time.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoot that sh1t !

I ordered mine the same day and they arrived today while I was out

Currently sitting at the post office.

Anyone wanting to order use code Superhuman15 for 15% discount


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Shoot that sh1t !
> 
> I ordered mine the same day and they arrived today while I was out
> 
> ...


Repped & liked!!


----------

